# A to Z of Places



## Leecallaghan (Aug 21, 2018)

i will start

Astley Village


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Boring....




Oregon


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Castle Rock, Washington


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Edinburgh


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fargo, North Dakota


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gdansk, Poland


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Holland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ithaca, NY


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Japan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kansas City


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Louisiana


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Melbourne


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Niagara Falls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Paris, France


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Qatar


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Russia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sweden


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Tyrone, Ireland

(Not sure if the places should be countries, cities, etc. Oh well.)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Utah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vermont

(I think it can be countries, cities, ect. as long as its a place)


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Western Australia (WA)


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Xiamen, China


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yemen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zelienople, Pennsylvania


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Albany, NY


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bloomington, Minnesota


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Colombia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Edinburgh


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Finland


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Germany


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ilioupoli, Greece


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Jacksonville, FL


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Ketchikan, AK


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Leamington Spa


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mexico


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Norway


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oakland, CA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Portland, Or.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

quebec


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Reading


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

San Clemente Island


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua, Or.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

van nuys, ca


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

West New York, NJ


----------



## Blossomfluffy (Dec 4, 2017)

Xiamen


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yemen


----------



## Blossomfluffy (Dec 4, 2017)

Zimbabwe


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Antarctica


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bolsover


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Canada


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dover, England


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Eureka, CA


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Easter Island


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

France


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Bay, WI


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Indiana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jerusalem


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kingston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Beach, CA


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Malaysia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nagaski, Japan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orpington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perth, Australia


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Quebec, Canada


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

reno, nv


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sweden


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Trinidad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Uganda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vancouver, WA


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

waikiki, honolulu, hi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xalapa, Mexico


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yucaipa, ca


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zambia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aberdeen, Scotland


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Brazil


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Chile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

England


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fuji, Japan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Georgia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halifax, Canada


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Iowa


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Japan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kingston, Jamacia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lanarkshire


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Montana


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oxnard, CA


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Poland


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Qatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ramadi, Iraq


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sweden


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tahiti


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Uruguay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verona, Italy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Whitehouse Station, NJ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xo‘jayli, Uzbekistan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yemen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zante


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Amsterdam


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Berlin, Germany


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver, CO


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

France


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gresham, OR


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hungary


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Inverness


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kobe, Japan


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Lima


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Minnesota


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Northern Spain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oslo, Norway


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Portugal


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quebec City


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rhode Island


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Santorini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacoma, WA


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Upper Montclair, NJ


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vancouver


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Washington, PA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinxiang, China


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yemen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwolle, Netherlands


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Anglesea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Belfast, United Kingdom


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Colombia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drain, OR


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Euston Railway Station


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fort Worth, TX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gold Coast, Australia


----------



## MMyoutube (Feb 17, 2019)

Riga, Latvia


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Savannah, Georgia

_Okay, just seen the leap..._

Houston, Texas, then?

... :tiptoe :door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## MMyoutube (Feb 17, 2019)

Peine, Germany.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^This is an alphabetical game, thanks. 


Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kings Cross


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lockport, NY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Malta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nampo, North Korea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Orlando, Flordia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Penrith


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Queensland, Australia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rochester, New York


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

South Dakota


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tallahassee, Florida


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ukraine


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Vietnam


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Woburn Abbey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinyang, China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yamagata, Japan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zambia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acapulco, Mexico


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Balearic Islands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicago, IL


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Denver, CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eugene, OR


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

France


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gran Canaria


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hungary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inglewood, CA


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Jordan


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Kenya


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Longleat Safari Park


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Malaysia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Naples, FL


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Orlando, Flordia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Puerto Vallarta, Mexico


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queensland, Australia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rhodesia. (Grandparents lived there when it once was)


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Sweden


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tennessee


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Utica, NY


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Venezuela


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walla Walla, WA


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Xia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yokohama, Japan


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Zurich


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Australia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Brailsford


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver, CO


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Englewood, NJ


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Faversham


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Guam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Hawaii


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irkutsk, Russia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jacksonville, FL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kenya


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Leeds


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Morecambe


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Norway


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Oslo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Portland, OR


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Queens, NY


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rosario, Santa Fe


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sweden


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tipton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urayasu, Japan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vancouver, British Columbia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warsaw, Poland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xenia, Ohio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yessentuki, Russia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zambia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Astoria, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Burlington, VT


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Connecticut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Detroit, MI


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Elston


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Farucci Plaza, Sicily


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Greece


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hartlepool


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Idaho


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jakarta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kuwait City, Kuwait


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lexington, Kentucky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mobile, AL


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

New Jersey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oxnard,CA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pittsburgh, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qui Nhơn, Vietnam


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Repton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem, OR


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Twickenham


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

United States of America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vidisha, India


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wordsworth Place


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeovil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zacatecas, Mexico


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Antartica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bologna, Italy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cairo


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Denmark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Erfurt, Germany


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tampa, FL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Correcting, it seems that someone skipped us ahead. :b


Greensboro, NC


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Holland


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ilinosis


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jamaica


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kansas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Lima


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miami, FL


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Niagara Falls, NY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Old Kent Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Palm Bay, FL


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Qatar


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Richmond, VA


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stirling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacoma, WA


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ukraine


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Verona


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walla Walla, Washington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinji, China


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuma, Arizona


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zarqa, Jordan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Arnott


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Dortmund


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Edmonton, Alberta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fukushima, Japan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gambia


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hawai


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Iowa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Jaén


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaluga, Russia


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Montreal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nampo, North Korea


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Osaka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parma, Italy


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Qito


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Russia


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

São Paulo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tarnów, Poland


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Uraguay


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Vigo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wiesbaden, Germany


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xiamen, China


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellowstone National Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zinder, Niger


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Amsterdam


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caracas, Venezuela


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dresden


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Eldon Square


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Flint Michigan


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Galveston Texas


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Hillside, California


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inglewood, CA


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Japan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Knoxville, Tennessee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lithuania


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Milwaukee, Wisconsin


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Norway


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oklahoma


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Patna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quito, Ecuador


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Roswell, New Mexico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem, OR


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taian, China


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uniontown, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Venezuela


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wichita, KA


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Xirivella


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeovil


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zanzibar


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Alhucemas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boring, OR


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Chi Town Boogie A.K.A Chicago


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Denver, CO


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

El Paso, TX


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Frankfurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garden Grove, CA


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Honduras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Greensburg, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Indianapolis


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Japan


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kalispell


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Leverkusen


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Madrid


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Napoli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Okinawa, Japan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Phoenix, AZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qui Nhơn, Vietnam


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rotterdam, The Netherlands


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

San marino


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tampa, FL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Udon Thani, Thailand


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Venice, Italy

_ Sent From that Cat who played the fiddle while using Tapatalk_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Waco, Texas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen, China


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yugoslavia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zanzibar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Austin, TX.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Binghamton, NY


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Chad


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Denmark


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Egypt


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fargo


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Georgia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Helsinki, Finland


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Ilford


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jackson Mississippi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kenya


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lewiston, NY


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Maryland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nashua, NH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ottawa, Canada


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Poland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queenston, Canada


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Russia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

St. Paul, Minnesota


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacoma, WA


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Uganda


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Victor, NY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wilmington, NC


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xai-Xai, Mozambique


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yachiyo, Japan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zelinople, PA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aurora, Colorado


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Berlin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Columbus, OH


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver, CO


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Evansville, IN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fresnillo, Mexico


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Grand Haven, Michigan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hartford, CT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Itapipoca, Brazil


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Jamestown, Virginia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kalamazoo, MI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laredo, TX


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Montana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Napier-Hastings, New Zealand


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oregon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Parma, OH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queens, NY


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rosario, Santa Fe


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Surfers Paradise, Queensland


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thailand


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Urbana, IL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verona, Italy


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wichita, Kansas



Citrine79 said:


> Kalamazoo, MI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Xanadu?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yokohama, Japan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zagreb, Croatia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Antartica


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Boulder, CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Columbia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drain, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

El Paso, TX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

fiji


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Grove City, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halifax, Canada


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Innsbruck, Austria


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jacksonville, FL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kuwait City, Kuwait


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lancaster, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Maryland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

New Castle, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orlando, FL


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pyongyang


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quebec City


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Romania


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

San Diego, CA


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trenton, NJ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urayasu, Japan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Virginia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Xochimilco, Mexico


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yucatan Peninsula, Mexico


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zanzibar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Africa


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Boca Raton, FL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

China


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dakar


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Edmonton


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Flagstaff, AZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Glasgow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Huntsville, AL


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

isla vista, ca


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

kazakhstan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lexington, KY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

mozambique


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

North East, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Oxford Ohio


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

portland, or


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qui Nhơn, Vietnam


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Reading in England.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Springfield, Massachusetts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tigard, OR


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

uruguay


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Victor, NY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walla Walla, WA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xiamen, China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yessentuki, Russia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zanesville, OH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ann Arbor, MI


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

big bear, ca


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cleveland, OH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Detroit, MI


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Estonia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fort Worth, TX


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Glendale, AZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Helsinki, Finland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irkutsk, Russia


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

jean, nv


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Kansas city


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lewes, DE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

needles, ca


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Omaha, NE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Portugal


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quincy, MA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rhode Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Toledo, OH


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

United Arab Emirates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vidisha, India


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Washington


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xalapa, Mexico


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yemen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zarqa, Jordan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Austin, TX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boston, MA


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

England


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fukushima, Japan


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

Galveston, TX.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hillsboro, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Knoxville, TN


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Lima, Peru


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Minneapolis, MN


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Nepal


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oregon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qui Nhơn, Vietnam


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rehoboth Beach, DE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Santiago, Chile


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Toronto, Canada


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urayasu, Japan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vermont


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Williamsburg, VA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zephyrhills, FL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Astoria, OR


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Bolivia


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Cambodia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Denver, CO


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

England


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Frankenmuth, Michigan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Georgia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hartford, CT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ipswich, MA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jackson, MS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaluga, Russia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Las Vegas, NV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Montenegro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nairobi, Kenya


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Omaha, NE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Portland, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quebec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roswell, NM


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

San Antonio, TX


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tempe, Arizona


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Utica, NY


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venice, Italy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Wichita, Kansas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiantao, China


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Youngstown, OH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zinder, Niger


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Athens, Greece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Charlotte, NC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Erie, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fukushima, Japan


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Greece


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hilton Head Island, SC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inglewood, CA


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jamaica


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Kalimantan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lithuania


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Milwaukee, WI


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

New York City


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ottawa, Canada


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pullman, Washington State


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qui Nhơn, Vietnam


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rochester, NY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tampa, FL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Udon Thani, Thailand


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vancouver, Canada


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walla Walla, WA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xenia, OH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Yorkshire, England


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zanesville, OH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aberdeen, Scotland


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

beijing, china


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caracas, Venezuela


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Denver, CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eugene, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fairport, NY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Gainesville, Florida


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hillsboro, OR


----------



## rocky1020 (Feb 4, 2018)

Amsterdam


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicago, IL


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Denver


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

Earth


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fresno, CA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garden Grove, CA


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hungary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Itapipoca, Brazil


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Japan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

King of Prussia, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Lima, Peru


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Milwaukee, WI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nurburgring Circuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ottawa, Canada


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Panama City Beach, FL


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Quthbullapur, India


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rochester, New York


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

singapore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toyota, Japan


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

uganda


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Venezuela


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

Walthamstow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xo‘jayli, Uzbekistan


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yemen


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

zambia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Atlanta, GA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Bolivia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caracas, Venezuela


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

denmark


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Edmonton, Canada


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fort Wayne, IN


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grenada


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Honululu, HI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inglewood, CA


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

jakarta


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kingswood


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lubbock, TX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miami, FL


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

New Orleans, LA


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Orlando, Florida


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pskov, Russia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quebec City, Canada


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rosario, Santa Fe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

South Korea


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Toronto, Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua, OR


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Vienna, Italy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Williamsville, NY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

Xianyang, China


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

zimbabwe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aurora, Colorado


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

Barcelona, Spain.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Conway, South Carolina


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Duluth, MN


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

ecuador


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fiji


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Green Bay, WI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Honduras


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

ireland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joliet, IL


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

kenya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laredo, TX


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mexico


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

nigeria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opladen, Germany


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

peru


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qui Nhơn, Vietnam


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

romania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Suzuka, Japan


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Tunisia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utrecht, Netherlands


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

vienna


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Waco Texas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xingtai, China


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yaoundé


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapopan, Mexico


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Allentown, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boring, OR


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

cameroon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dominican Republic


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

England


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Gainesville Florida


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helsinki, Finland


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

ireland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kuwait City, Kuwait


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lithuania


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

mali


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Napier-Hastings, New Zealand


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

oxford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parma, Italy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queens, NY


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

rome


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Scranton, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trenton, NJ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urayasu, Japan


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

vienna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walla Walla, WA


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen, China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yessentuki, Russia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zambia


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Auckland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bloomington, MN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Comox, BC


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Denver, CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

El Paso, TX


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Fayetteville, NC


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Greenland


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Helsinki, Finland


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Ithaca, Greece


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jerusalem


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kenya


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Lithuania


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Macedonia


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Namur


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Oman, UAE


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pompei


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qui Nhơn, Vietnam


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Rotterdam, Netherlands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem, OR


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Tsawwassen, BC


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ulster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vidisha, India


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wincanton


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

Xanadu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yessentuki, Russia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zambia


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Austria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boston, MA


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Chilton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damoh, India


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Eastleigh, UK


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Faleraki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garden Grove, CA


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irkutsk, Russia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kabankalan, Philippines


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lisbon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Montego Bay, Jamaica


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Niagara Falls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onomichi, Japan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Penzance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qalat Sukkar, Iraq


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rochester, NY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seoul, South Korea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tennessee

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulsan, South Korea


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Verona


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wellington, New Zealand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zambia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Atlanta, GA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boston, MA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Columbus, OH


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Erfurt, Germany


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Florida, USA


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Greece


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Harare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Japan


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Kimridge


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Littlethorpe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Minneapolis, MN


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Newtown Linford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opladen, Germany


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pittsburgh, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quetta, Pakistan


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

Rome, Georgia


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Scandinavia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tunisia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umlazi, South Africa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Venice


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Walla Walla


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen,China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yamagata, Japan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zambia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Astoria, OR


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bulgaria


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Camden NJ


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Denmark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eugene, OR


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

France


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Greenwich, UK


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hillsboro, OR


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kushiro, Japan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Liberia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Masaka, Uganda


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Normandy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oklahoma


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Paris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quelimane, Mozambique


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Red Rockies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seattle, WA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tampa, FL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Udon Thani, Thailand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vadodara,India


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

West Indies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xo‘jayli, Uzbekistan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yemen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zelenograd, Russia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Argentina


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

Barcelona


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicago, IL


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Equatorial Guinea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foggia, Italy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Georgia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haridwar, India


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ismailia. Egypt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jijel, Algeria


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kenya


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Lusaka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miami, FL


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Naples, Florida.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oslo, Norway


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Paris, France


----------



## clary321 (Apr 13, 2019)

Qiqihar ,China


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Reykjavik, Iceland


----------



## Intricate designs (Dec 14, 2018)

Stamford Bridge


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Tokyo, Japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulm, Germany


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Venice, Italy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wiesbaden, Germany


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Xiangtan, China


----------



## Intricate designs (Dec 14, 2018)

Youngsville


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Zagazig, Egypt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amiens, France


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Burlington, Canada


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Colorado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Delhi, India


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Fayetteville, Arkansas


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Guatemala City, Guatemala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Namibia


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Oslo, Norway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Portland, OR


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Quito, Ecuador


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rangpur, Bangladesh


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Stratford, Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacoma, WA


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Vauxhall, London


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Waterloo, Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xilinhot, China


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yakutsk, Russia


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Zante, Greece


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Alabama


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Brussels, Belgium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chemnitz, Germany


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Denver, Colorado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

El Jadida, Morocco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fukuoka


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

George Town, Cayman Islands


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

India


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeju, South Korea


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Kyoto, Japan


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Lima, Perú


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mecca, Saudi Arabia


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Oakville, Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pleven, Bulgaria


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Quito, Ecuador


----------



## mlffreakazoid (Nov 17, 2019)

Rosman, North Carolina


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

San Antonio, USA


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Texas

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Venezuela

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walla Walla, WA


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yamhill, Oregon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zrenjanin, Serbia


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Amsterdam, The Netherlands


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Cambridge, Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dehri, India


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fort Wayne, IN


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Honolulu, USA


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Indonesia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jubail, Saudi Arabia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kenya


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

Libia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miami, FL


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nashville, TN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onomichi, Japan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Philippines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queimados, Brazil


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Reno, NV


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seattle, WA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utrecht, Netherlands


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Venice, Italy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonsan, North Korea


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xenia, OH


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yazd, Iran


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zagreb, Croatia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boise, ID


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Columbus, OH


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dum Dum, India


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ethiopia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fuji, Japan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Georgia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanover, Germany


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jammu, India


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Knoxville, TN


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lithuania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metepec, Mexico


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nashua, NH


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omsk, Russia


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Poland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queimados, Brazil


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Russia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Santiago, Chile


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Utica, NY


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verona, Italy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wuhan,China


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yao, Japan


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

zambia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Austin, TX


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baise,China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Conakry, Guinea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

El Tigre, Venezuela


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Fortaleza, Brazil


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

greece


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hazel Dell, WA


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Indianapolis


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

kenya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lake Oswego, OR


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

mauritania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Negombo, Sri Lanka


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

oberhausen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Portland, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queens, NY


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Yakima, WA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem, OR


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taishan,China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urawa, Japan


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Vilnius, Lithuania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wellington, New Zealand


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Xiantao, China


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yemen

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Zürich, Switzerland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Astoria, OR


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Belize City, Belize


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Cadiz, Spain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Denmark

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eugene, OR


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

France

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gresham, OR


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Hackensack, NJ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inazawa, Japan


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Jamaica, Queens (NYC)


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Kenya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Limassol, Cyprus


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Montgomery, Alabama


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Nashville, TN, USA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ormoc, Philippines


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quevedo, Ecuador


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rehoboth Beach, Delaware


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Thousand Oaks, CA


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

University Park, FL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vilnius, Lithuania


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Williamsport, PA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xochimilco, Mexico


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yemen

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanzibar City, Tanzania


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Austria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boring, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Columbus, OH


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver, CO.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

England


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fort Wayne, IN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gresham, OR


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hungary

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ipswich, United Kingdom


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jamestown, NY


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Khon Kaen, Thailand


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Liberia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Madrid, Spain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

New York City

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Osaka, Japan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Peru

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

quebec, canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roseburg, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Scranton, PA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tel Aviv, Israel


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Utica, NY


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Vermont. Just Vermont.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yerevan, Armenia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zephyrhills, FL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Astoria, OR


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Boise, ID


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chía, Colombia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dover, DE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eugene, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fort Worth, TX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Harrisburg, PA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ipswich, England


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kandy, Sri Lanka


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

London, England


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mainz, Germany


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nashua, NH


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ongole, India


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qom, Iran


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rizhao China


----------



## Camdentownnw1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Zonguldak Turkey


----------



## Camdentownnw1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Is it Z next? I don't know. Anyways I got the Z out the way


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Athens Georgia


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

and here i was waiting to post wuhan 

Bangkok Thailand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carora, Venezuela


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Erzurum, Turkey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Florence, Italy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Godhra, India


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hamilton, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irbid, Jordan


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Jordan, Middle east


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kasama, Zambia


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

London (Ontario), Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mbarara, Uganda


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

New Orleans , Louisiana


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Oklahoma city


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Portland, OR


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Queensland Australia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rehoboth Beach, DE


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Slovakia, EU


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toledo, Philippines


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

United Arab Emirates

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volos, Greece


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wales

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xai-Xai, Mozambique


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Youngstown, Ohio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zama, Japan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Auburn Hills, MI


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Batman, Turkey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cabo San Lucas, Mexico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Detroit, OR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Edmonton, Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fresnillo, Mexico


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gettysburg, PA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heidelberg, Germany


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ithaca, NY


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerusalem, Israel


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kingston, Jamaica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima, Peru


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Madrid, Spain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narita, Japan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ortley Beach, NJ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pemba, Mozambique


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queens, NY


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Russia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Scranton, PA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacoma, WA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uncasville, CT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vadodara, India


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Windsor, Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xai-Xai, Mozambique


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuma, AZ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zabrze, Poland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Athens, Greece


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Batu Pahat, Malaysia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cairo, Egypt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dili, Timor-Leste


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

El Paso, TX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ferrara, Italy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Green Bay, WI


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Haunted House


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ithaca,NY


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Joshua Tree National Park


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Key West, FL


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Louisiana


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

*monowi, nebraska*


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

New Castle, PA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Omaha, NE


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Paris


----------



## nodamecantabile (Jul 24, 2010)

Qatar


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Recife, Brazil


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Stockholm


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tampa, FL


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Utrecht, Netherlands


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vancouver, BC, Canada


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Washington


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yemen


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Zagreb


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Austria


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Bangladesh


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chile


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Denmark


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Estonia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Finland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Grand Rapids, Michigan


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Helsinki


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

India


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Jerusalem


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kenya


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Louisiana


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Madrid


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

New England


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Orlando, FL


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Paris


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queens, NY


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Raleigh


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sydney, Austraila


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Texas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

United Kingdom


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vicenza, Italy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wales


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yemen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zanzibar


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Andorra


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bermuda


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Costa Rica


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Denver, Colorado


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fiji Islands


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Gibraltar


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hawaii


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Inverness, Scotland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Kent, UK


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lima, Peru


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Montana


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Niagara Falls, NY


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Orlando, Florida


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Queensbury, UK


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rhode Island


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Seattle, Washington


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Turkey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

United Kingdom


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Venezuela


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

West Virginia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuma, Arizona


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Zimbabwe


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Athens, Greece


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Edmonton, Canada


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

France


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Green Bay, Wisconsin


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hungary


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ibiza


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Japan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kingston, Jamaica


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Las Vegas


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Malibu, California


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

New Mexico


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Omaha, NE


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Quebec, Canada


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rome, Italy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sweden


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Toronto, Canada


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

United Arab Emirates


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Virgin Islands


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wales


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yemen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zanesville, Ohio


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Alabama


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bermuda


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Colombia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Denver, Colorado


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ethiopia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fiji Islands


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Galapagos Islands


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Houston, Texas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Israel


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Jacobstow, Cornwall


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kuwait


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Montana


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Niagara Falls, NY


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oregon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Quebec


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rome, Italy


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Stuttgart


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Tilbury, Essex


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Utica, NY


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Venice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Washington, DC


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Xenia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuma, Arizona


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Zurich, Switzerland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Athens, Greece


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Berlin, Germany


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Calgary, Canada


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Dover, England


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

El Paso, Texas


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Green Bay, Wisconsin


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Holland, Michigan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Indonesia


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Jerusalem


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Key West, Florida


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Lancaster, England


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Montreal, Canada


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Neuchâtel, Switzerland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Paderborn, Germany


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queens, NY


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Russia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Syracuse, NY


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Toronto, Canada


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Utica, NY


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Valencia


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Wayne County, Michigan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

Yozgat


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zephyrhills, Florida


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ann Arbor, MI


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Boston


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

China


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Dahlem (a district of Berlin, Germany)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Edmonton


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Friesland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Green Bay


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hungary


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

India


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jacksonville


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Kansas


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Los Angeles


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Michigan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

New Mexico


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pittsburgh


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queens, NY


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rehoboth Beach, Delaware


----------

